# Trout fishing near Lake Chatuge



## kfoskey

I'll be staying at Lake Chatuge this weekend, and I'm hoping to do a little trout fishing while up that way. Are there any streams up that way that are open to the public that are closer than Smith Creek and the upper Chattahoochee? Any tips would be appreciated. 
-Kent


----------



## Joe_Atlanta

Year-Round Trout Streams:

Brasstown Creek Watershed
Downstream from the US Highway 76 bridge

Charlie's Creek Watershed

Hightower Creek
Downstream from the US Highway 76 bridge to Towns County Road 88

Hiwassee River
Downstream to Towns County Road 87

Tallulah River

Take a look at the map and find the yellow high lighted areas for the heavily stocked streams:
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Towns.pdf


----------



## The mtn man

Or you could get a nc temp license, on the north end of chatuge is an endless supply of good trout fishing, hiwassee river , chatuge tail race, tusquittee creek( hatchery supported, fires creek( hatchery support and delayed harvest section), buck creek, ( lower end hatchery support, upper wild section,), upper nantahala(wild trout, known for brown trout. There are others, that would keep you busy.


----------



## lampern

There are steelhead trout in the lake itself if you have a boat.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

lampern said:


> There are steelhead trout in the lake itself if you have a boat.



In Chatuge?


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> In Chatuge?



Chatuge use to be stocked with hatchery trout, years ago, on occasion someone will catch either a stocked trout that comes from feeder creeks or upper hiwassee river, sometimes even a wild trout gets caught, but it rare these days. I wouldn't consider any trout in chatuge to be steelhead rainbows though.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'll admit, I've not targeted them, but the last "lake" trout I caught in Chatuge was in the 80s.  I don't think there's a population large enough to warrant Chatuge being a trout destination.  Kind of like the accidental stripers in Hiwassee lake.


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'll admit, I've not targeted them, but the last "lake" trout I caught in Chatuge was in the 80s.  I don't think there's a population large enough to warrant Chatuge being a trout destination.  Kind of like the accidental stripers in Hiwassee lake.



Yep, in these parts nantahala and burton are probably the best trout lakes, although Appalachia is suppose to be getting good.


----------

